# Buying a new smoker  Bradley vs Masterbuilt



## joe schwierling (Oct 7, 2012)

I have used a gas smoker for years and love it.  I noticed Jeff talking up the Bradley smoker with a thermostat.  Christmas is coming up so I decided to pick out my own present (Gets the wife and kids of the hook and keeps me out of the malls returning what they bought).  I really like the features of this smoker

There are several remarks not liking the bradley wood brisquetts.  I also understand these will not give the smoke ring I enjoy and do not give the bold smoke flavor that wood will.  Went to Bass Pro --Who by the way will price match prices found on the web--- and compared Bradley to Masterbuilt. 

The Masterbuilt uses wood chips and has the same nice features too.  I respect Jeff's expertise and do not want to discount Bradley's smoker just to keep on using wood chips

Looking for thoughts between the two and what do you give up, if anything, with the Bradley brisquetts.


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 7, 2012)

My latest smoker is a Bradley and I love it. I can see the aversion to being tied to a certain brand/solution for wood, but for me it works. I buy my pucks online, from Amazon in bulk boxes, so I always have them on hand. You'll also find that there is a very loyal following/support system for the Bradleys. Their forums are very good, like this one, with lots of folks willing to share tips and experience. You can also get parts for them all relatively easily and, relatively reasonably priced. I figured with that kind of support, I didn't have to worry about keeping this smoker a long time and having parts and supplies available.

That said, I have no experience with the Masterbuilt, so this is certainly not an endorsement against that smoker. To me the best smoker is the one you will and can use on a regular basis. The thing I love about my Bradley is that I can decide to smoke about anything on a whim and get great, consistent results. There may not be a smoke ring, but I think the taste is there.

Good luck with your decision.

Jeff


----------



## jesse t (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't comment on the Bradley other than the reason I chose the Masterbuilt over it.  $35 of bradley wood pucks from amazon would get me about 20 hours of smoke time.  Wood chips are way more affordable.  Or better yet, get an AMNPS.  Hours of low maintenance smoke.  I haven't done the math, but I'm sure you get way more smoke time with $35 dollars of pellets vs the pucks.
 

edit: I just went with the first link I saw on amazon regarding bradley puck prices.  It seems there are better deals to be had than $35 for 60 pucks.  Nevertheless, I believe pellets are much more cost effective.


----------



## spoolinaz (Oct 9, 2012)

Other than wanting a new smoker, why not add a thermostat to your gas smoker? It't not too hard to do...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Both are good smokers but it you are set on a smoke ring, neither is going to give you much of a ring at all.

I see this is your first post - would you please do us a favor and swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

Like Gary said. Both are good smokers.

I like my Bradley 6 rack. Its my smoker of choice for sausage.


----------



## joe schwierling (Oct 25, 2012)

Spoolinaz said:


> Other than wanting a new smoker, why not add a thermostat to your gas smoker? It't not too hard to do...


Thanks for the great suggestion and sorry for the delay in getting back to you.  i_t sure would be better than buying something new.  _

Where could I buy something like that and how do you install or make it work?

Joe


----------



## spoolinaz (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is my build thread:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125771/masterbuilt-xl-thermostat-control-mod#

If you like to tinker, it's a fun job. If you want step by step instructions and a parts list, it's not a mod for you. Basic premise is finding a cheap gas oven and pulling the oven guts out of it. They are very simple control systems, but are expensive to buy out right. I don't know which category you fall into, and by no means am I passing judgement. There are other threads that are more complicated but spec parts. I can usually find lots of cheap donors on Craigslist.


----------



## joe schwierling (Oct 26, 2012)

That is cool. It may be a bit much for me, but a neighbor is more handy than me and likes to smoke.  This may be a good cold weekend project with a couple beers in the garage.   Good man time!

Thanks for the info.


----------

